# Dana White Says "No PRIDE Show In Oct."



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

> The following is an excerpt from Dave Meltzer's news update from yesterday at WrestlingObserver.com regarding the rumors of PRIDE returning and holding a show in Japan in October
> 
> According to Dana White, the stories of a Pride show on 10/11 are as accurate as last week’s story about an August card. In other words, nothing to them at all no matter what is being said in Japan.
> 
> And PRIDE's future remains uncertain.


F*** dana


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

I agree Iv'e always hated Dana So im with you when I say F**k Dana!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I thought it was announced by a head official in Japan? So now its all not gonna happen?


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

cabby said:


> I thought it was announced by a head official in Japan? So now its all not gonna happen?


Aparently Takada said that they were doing a event October 10th. Then Dana came out and said I dont care what they are saying in Japan. There is nothing planned. I was excited at first. I figured if it was coming from Takada it had to be legit. Guess not. I think we just need to accept the fact that Pride is dead. This really sucks.


----------



## ufcelite112 (May 27, 2007)

So what! PRIDE is getting to be nothing more than a watered-down UFC! Their credibility is slowly, but surly, slipping away, which I don't consider to be a bad thing. Having ONE PREMIER MMA organization is better, IMO. 

GOOD NIGHT, PRIDE. YOU HAVE JUST BEEN CHOKED OUT AND PUT TO SLEEP BY CROCOP AND FEDOR!


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

ive hated dana for so long, but now hes such a big factor to pride and calling the shots, i wanna triangle his ass...hes a double edged sword in the sense that hes the best and worse thing that ever happened to this sport, imo...the man has/is working hard and brought the sport a long way, no doubt about that, but his mentality strays more and more astray...youre making enough money dana, sometimes, it can be about the fans and fighters/employees ya know? douche...

tell dennis rodman to buy pride fc usa too...


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

Dana is such n asswipe


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow....dana is an ass. I mean, i appreciate what he's done for us and all, but doing that to Pride which was the main rival of Ufc, and putting that down and promoting the WEC instead...man thats just plain retarded.

Its like this
Dana "We're gonna promote a company not well known, instead of using a company that already has its name out there, and can probably bring us millions more dollars than the other one"...

But of course, when they promote WEC to the max, and it does become really big, Dana will come out and say "See the wec is doing alot better than Pride is"


----------



## A-5best (Dec 18, 2006)

I say combine UFC and Pride basically, Pride will become Pride UFC and UFC stays UFC. Big names will be crossed back and forth between the two for awesome fights and maybe split up the other fighters to prevent the UFC from becoming too saturated but allow them to intermingle every once in awhile.

Hell you could even have two separate belts if you wanted and then have the two title holders challenge each other and use the WEC as a feeder league as well. 

Something like that...


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Pride is dead. If you can't see this, then you're in denial. It might still be alive as in still running, but it's not the same and never will be. R.I.P.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

This is really saddening.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

***** you dana*

Lets all have a **** you dana chant


**** YOU DANA *clap clap clapclapclap* **** YOU DANA *clapclapclapclapclap*


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> Pride is dead. If you can't see this, then you're in denial. It might still be alive as in still running, but it's not the same and never will be. R.I.P.


NO ITS NOT:drink02: :eek02: :sad02:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> NO ITS NOT:drink02: :eek02: :sad02:


LOL! :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I laugh at the people who actually believed they would run PRIDE as a separate entity.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> Pride is dead. If you can't see this, then you're in denial. It might still be alive as in still running, but it's not the same and never will be. R.I.P.



Agreed 100%.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

good luck with winning over the japanese market ever again


----------



## Cro (Jun 16, 2007)

You are all quick to believe this, Diana probably got annoyed as someone else announced it before him, so he is now saying its off.

Look Diana is a lying basta r d... Dont believe they hype.!


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

Cro said:


> You are all quick to believe this, Diana probably got annoyed as someone else announced it before him, so he is now saying its off.
> 
> Look Diana is a lying basta r d... Dont believe they hype.!


lol "Diana" :thumb02:


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

why are you mad at dana?


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

f*ck dana if he was to have the ufc in japan he would get cash, he doesn't know shit


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

my guess is k1 is going to replace pride in asia now


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Rated said:


> I laugh at the people who actually believed they would run PRIDE as a separate entity.


Exactly....I said it before, it's corporate America! You eat up and shit out the competition or........buy it out and desolve it.You are pretty niave if you think it wasn't gonna be this way!


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

Im Switching to K-1 Because I am Not Going to watch the crap Dana is Putting on. Dana always Lies to the ******* fans by saying we will see Wand Vs Liddell and Fedor Signed with the UFC it's all BS....... K-1 Here I come :thumbsup: :thumb02:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Pirdefan said:


> Im Switching to K-1 Because I am Not Going to watch the crap Dana is Putting on. Dana always Lies to the ******* fans by saying we will see Wand Vs Liddell and Fedor Signed with the UFC it's all BS....... K-1 Here I come :thumbsup: :thumb02:



i hate him too but i cant man i love seeing all my fav fighter 
it sucks ass but shit if cc fights in the ufc im going to watch it

but i will miss the ring for now untill it come back:dunno::confused02: :thumb02:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

dana is on a power trip


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

To me it seems like he had a choice. Keep Pride the same and cross over occasionally for big fights, or create a superleague organisation in the UFC with the best of the best and everything else acting as feeder leagues to the big show.

I think of it like baseball....UFC is now the majors, and everything else is AAA, AA, A, etc. Not a bad thing imo, unless you're a big fan of pride then i understand the bitterness.


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

*...*

You just don't understand what a business takeover/merge is, you buy them out take what works for them add it to your current business phase out the rest... That is just simple economics, less overhead=more profit.

might not seem right to us as fans, and no it isn't, but neither is charging $40 bucks for pay per view or $100`gate fee, but like lemmings we are addicted to MMA and will bitch and complain, but we will still watch and pay.

With all that said, i totally agree with you guys its kinda screwed up not having a main event for the month, they have not made a total merge per say yet, they have fighters under contract in pride still , so they should be obliged to have one. But i'm sure pride as we have known it is over any fighter that wishes to continue to fight will probably be made to sign a UFC contract or go elsewhere, that is a shame...

:dunno:


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

someone please tell me why you guys are so mad at dana and hate him so much?


he just said what wasnt going to happen, you act like he was out to wreck the whole thing, when really he has 0 control over it.

bunch of emo mma fans


----------



## tingles (Jul 3, 2007)

*Gotta act soon*

You've got Pride fighters showing up in other organizations as it is. If Dana and the new owners are planning on doing something big with Pride, they had better come around quickly. All they're going to end up doing is pissing off the fighters, who could end refusing to fight for the organization and end going elsewhere. It always helps to have a new promotion like Showtime's EliteXC who are willing to dish out the $$ to get quality fighters. 'Ninja' Rua, one would think possibly Shogun if they treat his brother right, and now most liekly Sokoudjou.


----------



## tru1 (May 13, 2007)

Pride will come back imo. just a matter of time


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

What did you expect to happen, guys? At first I thought they were going to still be having shows. But then after not really hearing anyting and the pride website not being updated I just really put 2 and 2 together. I would like to see what happens to all the fighters that are good that probably won't be picked up by the UFC. I am hoping that K-1 can take advantage of that.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

K1 and Elitexc Im sure will pick them up.


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

In regards to the PRIDE sale, he acknowledged that the company is in a bit of disarray, and that bringing fighters over to the UFC is a way to keep them active while the future of PRIDE is decided. "They went out of business for a reason," he said. "Because that company's a mess. We're trying to figure it out and fix it. We've got a lot going on with the UFC. We opened an office in the UK and other things going on, we have a lot going on and these things take time. It's a lot more complicated and messed-up than we thought it was. PRIDE is a very powerful brand and I honestly don't know what is going to happen. We bought it with the intention of running it but it's a seriously messed-up company, so we're trying to figure it out.

This is an excerpt of an article on MMAplayground, to me it doesnt sound like Pride has a bright future.


----------

